# The Avro Shackleton! - January 2016



## mockingbird (Jan 8, 2016)

So the end of last year saw me running across the wing of an Avro Shackleton! something I would of never predicted doing this hobby for almost 6 years! (blimey). My other half has become a "lurker" on here an signed up sometime last year, she showed me Infraredd's report an asked if I knew where it was? I laughed knowing full well where it was an she smiled.(Cunningplan infact works at the racetrack, so of course I knew where it was...kinda)So cheers Infraredd for the inspiration to get out of a comfy bed and explore this beast! 
Picking up a few of my friends on route we entered the grounds!

As we got closer I soon realised just how big the avro shackleton was, an then it dawned on me, how the hell am I going to get up there! alas all was fine, other half had a sketchy moment where she thought it was unsafe  and wanted to just sit on the wing, moral encouragement and slight shouting got her inside 

During 2015 I had slowly lost interest in this hobby, it seemed to be surrounded with negativity, either FB had drama or some site had been stolen from, or peoples egos just ruined it, it just seemed to be no fun anymore infact I had more fun on the journeys than the actual explores themselves, it was not until my other half took an interest that I started finding it fun again, as many of my old friends no longer post or explore and its a shame, as every week I would enjoy a different site posted by them  now it often seems the same site over an over again... BUT I had fun on this explore an it took me right back to when I started! the fun of exploring EVERYTHING! an exploring a plane was something I had never done! I will do the other plane on the grounds in a later report. 

History:

_The Avro Shackleton was a British long-range maritime patrol aircraft used by the Royal Air Force (RAF) and the South African Air Force (SAAF). It was developed by Avro from the Avro Lincoln bomber, itself being a development of the famous wartime Avro Lancaster bomber. It was replaced by Nimrod maritime patrol aircraft in the 1970s. The aircraft was also adapted for airborne early warning (AEW) roles within the RAF, replaced by the Boeing E-3 Sentry in 1990. The type is named after the polar explorer Sir Ernest Shackleton
Entering service with the RAF in 1951, the Shackleton was used primarily in the anti-submarine warfare (ASW) and maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) roles; it also became used as a search and rescue (SAR) platform and for performing several other secondary roles such as being a troop-transport. In later life, a small number of the RAF's Shackletons were subsequently adapted for airborne early warning (AEW) duties, performing in this capacity until the type's retirement in 1991. The Shackleton was also procured by South Africa, and was operated by the SAAF between 1957 and 1984.
The Shackleton was a purpose-built aircraft for the maritime patrol role; however, the legacy of Avro's preceding aircraft is present in many aspects of the overall design. The centre section of the Shackleton's wing originates from the Lincoln, while the outer wing and undercarriage were sourced from the Tudor outer wings; at one stage during development, the tail plane had closely resembled the Lincoln's, but were enlarged and changed soon after. An entirely new fuselage was adopted, being wider and deeper to provide a large space in which to accommodate the crew, their equipment, and a large bomb-bay. Later variants of the Shackleton were substantially redesigned, adopting a new nose-wheel undercarriage, redesigned wings and centre-section, and a larger fuel capacity for more range.
On 30 March 1951, the first Shackleton was delivered to No. 120 Squadron RAF; by the end of 1952 seven squadrons were operating the type The first operational deployment of the Shackleton occurred in 1955 as a troop-transport for British Army movements to Cyprus; less than a year later, the type's first combat deployment took place during the Suez Crisis, codenamed Operation Musketeer. During the 1960s, the typical Shackleton crew comprised two pilots, two navigators, a flight engineer, an air electronics officer, and four air electronics operators. The Shackleton would often be used in to perform search and rescue missions, at all times one crew was kept on standby somewhere across the UK for this role. The Shackleton had also replaced the Avro Lincoln in the colonial policing mission, aircraft would often be stationed in the Aden Protectorate and Oman to carry out various support missions, including convoy escorting, supply dropping, photo reconnaissance, communication relaying, and ground attack missions; the Shackleton was also employed in several short-term bombing operations_


On with the bright an occasional moody! 






































































Thanks for looking everyone! as I said in another report plenty more coming soon!


----------



## krela (Jan 8, 2016)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## rockfordstone (Jan 8, 2016)

very nice set of shot's, shame to see the old birds rusting away


----------



## smiler (Jan 8, 2016)

Very nice Mockingbird, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Jan 8, 2016)

Love a bit of aerobex...


----------



## night crawler (Jan 8, 2016)

What a Sad end. Good on you recording the remains.
It should look like this I took this at the Battle of Britain day sometime in the 1960's 




[/url]IMG_0031 by Billy Blue Eyes, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 8, 2016)

Great shots there. I must visit this in daylight.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 8, 2016)

What a beautiful brute! Splendid write up and images.


----------



## Infraredd (Jan 8, 2016)

Glad to have got you out of bed. It's a odd comfortable feeling in that plane 'cause the technology is familiar and strange at the same time. You might like Bruntingthorpe - not derelict but you can get in stuff & talk to the volunteers & ask if doing this, that or the other is OK (usually is!)


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 8, 2016)

Cracking report and photos.


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 8, 2016)

Not bad NB


----------



## thorfrun (Jan 8, 2016)

Its number is WR985 and its a 716 Shackleton MR3, delivered on the 23/4/1958. On completion of active service with the RAF it was transferred to No 2 SoTT, RAF Cosford. Sold 1988. Then ended up there. not a planiac just googled it and thought i'd share . great shots as usual


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 9, 2016)

Very nice lovely photos


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks everyone glad its liked  an will check that other place out  I have become accustom to more unusual stuff


----------



## Mearing (Jan 9, 2016)

Time's running out for the Shackleton & Prince & Meteor as the developers have eyes on Long Marston airfield, talk of 3500 houses to be built there.


----------



## Mearing (Jan 9, 2016)

Time's running out for the Shackleton, Prince & Meteor as developers have their eyes on Long Marston airfield. Talk of 3500 houses being built there.


----------



## sierra13 (Feb 13, 2016)

I remember one of these flying into RAF Chivenor back in the early seventies. Such a shame they are left to rot like this. I remember how big the tyres were ! Excellent photos. Thanks.


----------



## tazong (Feb 13, 2016)

Lovley pictures - this is on my tick list but as already stated this place is due for redevelopment very soon so will have to get my skates on - work is the scourge of human happiness lol.


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 14, 2016)

Mearing said:


> Time's running out for the Shackleton, Prince & Meteor as developers have their eyes on Long Marston airfield. Talk of 3500 houses being built there.



400 houses!!!. was up there today on business, was going to take a photo to wind MB up but there was a fella in a high vis, not worried him being there he was just in the way


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 15, 2016)

Great shots of an incredably confined space! 
Hats off once again


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 15, 2016)

cunningplan said:


> 400 houses!!!. was up there today on business, was going to take a photo to wind MB up but there was a fella in a high vis, not worried him being there he was just in the way



I do the winding up Cunningplan  should of gone anyway as your ontop of it an used your new full frame


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 17, 2016)

Just took a bit of interest in looking at the history of this, this is really interesting, brilliant pictures too.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2016)

dauntless - UE said:


> Just took a bit of interest in looking at the history of this, this is really interesting, brilliant pictures too.



Thank you dude, i may take you here at somepoint


----------



## Rubex (Mar 20, 2016)

Great photos of this Mockingbird! I visited this a few weeks ago but I was too small to climb up inside lol I'm planning a revisit with some friends so hopefully I'll get to see the inside for myself


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 25, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Great photos of this Mockingbird! I visited this a few weeks ago but I was too small to climb up inside lol I'm planning a revisit with some friends so hopefully I'll get to see the inside for myself



Thank you rubex!  look forward to your take on it! you should of shed id have given you a better way


----------



## King Al (Mar 26, 2016)

Great report Mockingbird, really fascinating aircraft that!


----------



## Bluetwo (Mar 31, 2016)

double post.


----------



## Bluetwo (Mar 31, 2016)

Pleasing to see how much is still left in the aircraft. This Shackleton has a bright future, she is to be moved to her new owner's property hopefully in the near future and restored. She has donated some useful bits to the Shackleton Preservation Trust recently for their restoration of a "Shack" to airworthy condition.


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Totally awesome


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 8, 2016)

better take some more photos with my new full frame next meeting before it goes then. I will post them here on your thread MB


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 8, 2016)

cunningplan said:


> better take some more photos with my new full frame next meeting before it goes then. I will post them here on your thread MB



Make your own thread you havent in awhile  dont add on my thread im sure many people would love your pictures compared to mine buddy!


----------

